# iTunes - fin des DRM



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2009)

Cette fois ça y est... la suppression des DRM est presque totalement faite sur l'iTunes Store.

Problème tout de même, c'est que, comme ça a toujours été le cas, la mise à jour des morceaux déjà achetés en version avec DRM est payante.... mais on n'a pas le choix de ceux dont on veut acheter la nouvelle version sans verrou.

C'est TOUT ou RIEN!

Pour moi, voilà  quoi ressemble la page iTunes Plus depuis ce soir







Et je n'ai pas le choix! si je n'achète pas la totalité de ces 520 titres, je n'aurai jamais la version sans DRM d'aucun des 1087 titres qui me restent avec DRM!

Ils pourraient tout de même faire un effort et proposer un tarif dégressif en fonction du nombre de titres à mettre à jour (ou éventuellement laisser choisir ceux que l'on veut racheter)

Je vais tout de même passer un mail au support de l'iTunes Store pour plaider ma cause!


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2009)

Moi, je n'en ai eu que pour une vingtaine d'euros tous store confondu. Néanmoins, ma bibliothèque est loin d'être sans DRM, plus de 80% reste DRMisé pour le moment. Pas cool ça 

Enfin, c'est déjà un bon début.


----------



## ratofil (7 Janvier 2009)

@ REMY
J'ai envoyé un mail au support iTunes comme toi, on se tient au courant ici ?


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2009)

Un grand merci avec r e m y  , qui vient de me confirmer que ce ne sont pas forcément tous les morceaux de nos bibliothèques qui sont immédiatement concernés, et donc qu'il faudra encore passer à la caisse par la suite. 

Mais question est: comment fait-on, une fois effectuée la première "transition", pour savoir le nombre de fichiers avec DRM qui reste dans la bibliothèque ?


Même si je ne peux que me réjouir de la fin des DRM, et de la possibilité de les "expurger" des morceaux accumulés, vu les tarifs j'ai un peu (et même beaucoup) mal au c*l, là.
Effectivement, comme le dit r e m y, Apple aurait pu proposer un tarif dégressif.


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2009)

C'est progressif... ce matin ce sont 634 titres qui sont passés sans DRM






POur savoir combien il t'en reste avec DRM, tu te crées comme moi, une liste de lecture intelligente avec comme critère
"Type" EST "Fichier audio AAC protégé"
 (ça ne compte pas les clips vidéo)

POur les clips video tu crées une autre liste
"Type" EST "Fichier vidéo MPEG-4 protégé"
et
""Type de clip vidéo" EST "clip vidéo"


Au passage cet abandon des DRM ne concerne QUE la musique (pas les films ni les émissions de télé)



{Edité} à 10h00 je passe de 634 à 639 titres sans DRM disponibles, dont un clip Video:  "Marly Gomont" de Kamini! Ce serait quand même dommage de se priver d'un tel chef d'oeuvre en version iTunes Plus


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2009)

Merci. 

En tout cas, comme j'ai eu l'occasion de le dire, ceux qui ont l'habitude de pirater de la musique doivent être pliés de rire. Devoir (re)payer de telles sommes pour racheter nos propres morceaux sans DRM est tout simplement hallucinant.
On y est certes pas obligé, mais quand même...

Je n'incite pas au piratage, que les choses soient claires. Mais je trouve que de nos jours, ceux qui sont honnêtes sont souvent ceux qui se font le plus entuber.


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2009)

En effet, j'ai eu un nouveau morceau ce matin, donc 0,30&#8364; de moins 

C'est sur qu'ils auraient pu mettre les mises a jour a 10 cents et non 30 cette fois-ci, cela aurais été moins douloureux ou faire un système dégressif pour les gros acheteurs.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2009)

La suppression des DRM se poursuit... mais on dirait qu'on s'essouffle chez Apple.
Ce matin je n'ai droit qu'à 2 titres de plus qu'hier.






et pas encore de réponse à mon mail de demande d'un tarif dégressif en fonction du nombre de titres à mettre à jour (mais généralement il faut 24 à 48 heures pour que le support d'iTunes Store réponde. Je m'attends à un retour de leur part dans la journée. Je vous tiendrai au courant)

J'espère avoir une réponse rapidement, car il ne faudrait pas qu'Apple mette à jour sa tarification et qu'une partie des titres devant être mis à jour voient leur prix passer de 0,99 Euros à 1,29 Euros avant que j'aie acheté ces mises à jour! (le tarif de mise à jour étant basé sur le tarif en cours du titre, j'aurais encore un peu plus mal au c*l de voir le montant à débourser augmenter!!!)


----------



## rizoto (8 Janvier 2009)

Comme tout le monde, j'ai le même probleme.

Je ne souhaite pas tout DRMisé.

Ca ressemble un peu a de la vente forcée . 

En tout cas, je vous consille d'attendre car si le prix des albums baissent plus tard, le prix de l'upgrade devrait baisser aussi...


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Comme tout le monde, j'ai le même probleme.
> 
> Je ne souhaite pas tout DRMisé.
> 
> ...



Certes... mais le risque d'avoir des titres et/ou des albums qui augmentent est réel également (et je suis même à peu près sûr que CE risque est plus fort).

Cette modulation des prix est la contrepartie demandée par les maisons de disques pour la suppression des DRM, selon ce qu'on a pu lire. Je ne pense pas que l'objectif de ces maisons de disques soit de baisser massivement les prix! Certes on aura sans doute des vieux titres "invendables" à 0,69 Euros (comme on a déjà des albums à moins de 7 voire moins de 6 Euros), mais je crains qu'on ait une majorité de titres à 1,29 Euros!!!


----------



## figaro (8 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Certes... mais le risque d'avoir des titres et/ou des albums qui augmentent est réel également (et je suis même à peu près sûr que CE risque est plus fort).
> 
> Cette modulation des prix est la contrepartie demandée par les maisons de disques pour la suppression des DRM, selon ce qu'on a pu lire. Je ne pense pas que l'objectif de ces maisons de disques soit de baisser massivement les prix! Certes on aura sans doute des vieux titres "invendables" à 0,69 Euros (comme on a déjà des albums à moins de 7 voire moins de 6 Euros), mais je crains qu'on ait une majorité de titres à 1,29 Euros!!!



Salut tout le monde !

Effectivement en plus j'ai l'impression qu'ils opèrent une sorte de réduction à la mise à jour (ils parlent d'offre spéciale).

Bref il me reste encore des titres à DRMiser alors je vais chercher de nouveau la page pour la mise à jour de tous les morceaux.

p.s : merci pour l'astuce des dossiers intelligents !


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2009)

non non... l'offre "spéciale" a toujours existé depuis que les titres sans DRM iTunes Plus ont commencé à apparaître.

Ce qu'entend Apple par offre spéciale, c'est qu'ils te permettent d'acquérir la nouvelle version du titre (sans DRM et un taux d'échantillonage plus élevé) à "seulement" 30% du prix catalogue!

Au début des versions iTunes Plus (qui étaient vendues 1,29 Euro au lieu de 0,99 Euros pour les titres avec DRM et moindre qualité), cette offre spéciale était assez Fair de la aprt d'Apple, puisque ça revenait à avoir la nouvelle version en payant juste le surcoût de ces versions sans DRM.

Mais depuis que les versions sans DRM ou avec DRM sont vendues au même prix (et a fortiori maintenant où il n'y aura plus de version avec DRM), devoir payer un surcoût reste une proposition assez "SPECIALE" !


----------



## TSR (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherce d'une petite aide concernant un problème de mise à jour de bibliothèque Itunes.

J'ai mis à jour un de mes albums (je l'ai repayé 3euros -_-'). Les chansons se sont donc retéléchargées sans DRM.

Sauf que le téléchargement s'est bloqué. J'ai donc décidé de quitter Itunes et de le relancer. Un message m'indiquait que les téléchargements allaient reprendre à la prochaine ouverture du logiciel.

Problème, j'ai relancé Itunes et les téléchargements ne se sont pas relancés.

Pire encore, j'ai, sur mes 14 chansons, 4 chansons seulement qui se sont téléchargées correctement sans DRM et les autres sont encore protégées 

Impossible à partir d'ItunePlus de remettre ma bibliothèque à jour, elle est considérée comme étant bonne.

Je ne vais certainement pas racheter une 3ème fois cet album !

Un début de solution ?

D'avance, merci 

Edit : fautes


----------



## rizoto (8 Janvier 2009)

TSR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherce d'une petite aide concernant un problème de mise à jour de bibliothèque Itunes.
> 
> ...


contact Apple


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

va dans une bibliothèque emprunter le cd et ripp le! voila pourquoi je download pas sur Itunes, on paie 15fois les droits d'auteurs, en achetant des cd vierges, en achetant des Disques durs, en achetant un Ipod, en achetant un ordi. les droits d'auteurs on les a déjà payés 15 fois!


----------



## rizoto (8 Janvier 2009)

jacquemoud_b a dit:


> va dans une bibliothèque emprunter le cd et ripp le! voila pourquoi je download pas sur Itunes, on paie 15fois les droits d'auteurs, en achetant des cd vierges, en achetant des Disques durs, en achetant un Ipod, en achetant un ordi. les droits d'auteurs on les a déjà payés 15 fois!



Si t'as d'autres commentaires comme cela, ils ne sont pas bienvenues.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2009)

Dans le menu Store, essayer de choisir l'option "Rechercher les mises à jour disponibles" qui devrait forcer à relancer les téléchargements interrompus

Essayer aussi d'aller dans le dossier /utilisateurs/votre_nom/Musique/iTunes/iTunes Music/Download
et de sortir les fichiers temporaires qui s'y trouvent puis relancer iTunes.

Sinon aller sur iTunes Store, puis Mon Comptes, historique d'achat.
Sélectionner la facture correspondant à cet achat de mise à jour et clique le bouton "Signaler un problème", ce qui permettra d'expliquer au support de l'iTunes Store votre problème. ILs devraient alors réactiver la possibilité de télécharger ces mises à jour. Par contre il va falloir attendre un peu pour que cette facture soit disponible (24 heures environ)


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Janvier 2009)

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment accéder à la section "Mise à jour de ma bibliothèque" ?
Je n'ai pas de lien sur la page d'accueil de l'iTunes Store et je ne trouve pas la section...

Merci


----------



## ratofil (9 Janvier 2009)

J'ai reçu cette réponse:

_Merci d'avoir contacté l'iTunes Store, je suis heureuse de traiter votre demande.

J'ai effectué quelques recherches dans notre base de donnée et en effet il est impossible de pouvoir choisir individuellement quelles chansons mettre à jour.

"Vous pouvez mettre toute la musique à niveau en une seule fois en utilisant le bouton Acheter. Cela remplace toute la musique achetée précédemment sur iTunes avec des versions iTunes Plus disponibles pour la même musique. Vous ne pouvez pas choisir quelles chansons, vidéos musicales ou quels albums mettre à niveau individuellement."

Je vous encourage à prendre connaissance de cet article de notre base de connaissance:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1711?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je reste à votre disposition pour toute autre demande._​
Donc, c'est râpé. Pour ma part, je ne mettrai pas tout à jour.


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment accéder à la section "Mise à jour de ma bibliothèque" ?
> Je n'ai pas de lien sur la page d'accueil de l'iTunes Store et je ne trouve pas la section...
> 
> Merci



C'est là


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est là



Merci r e m y pour cette réponse extrêmement rapide. Ce menu n'apparaît pas chez moi donc je suppose que je n'ai pas de piste compatible avec la mise à jour.

Pourtant, j'ai bien des morceaux AAC protégés dans ma bibliothèque, qui sont maintenant en iTunes Plus sur le Store.

Bizarre tout ça


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2009)

Dites, vous êtes beaucoup à casquer pour les morceaux que vous avez déjà acheté?   Pour ma part je n'y vois pas grand intérêt... Faudrait faire un sondage. 

Ça en aura peut-être un, le jour où Apple décidera de fermer son Store. Ça fera mal financièrement, mais dans ce cas, j'y passerai. Forcé.


----------



## rizoto (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dites, vous êtes beaucoup à casquer pour les morceaux que vous avez déjà acheté?   Pour ma part je n'y vois pas grand intérêt... Faudrait faire un sondage.
> 
> Ça en aura peut-être un, le jour où Apple décidera de fermer son Store. Ça ferait mal financièrement, mais dans ce cas, j'y passerai. Forcé.



Non j'ai hesite un moment et puis je me suis dit "trop cher".  Comme beaucoup, j'aimerai avoir le choix dans le deplomblage.

EDIT : Je viens de reflechir. Que se passe t-il si on supprime temporerement de la bibliotheque (pas du DD) les morceaux que l'on ne souhaite pas deplomber.
Je vais essayer cela ce soir


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Merci r e m y pour cette réponse extrêmement rapide. Ce menu n'apparaît pas chez moi donc je suppose que je n'ai pas de piste compatible avec la mise à jour.
> 
> Pourtant, j'ai bien des morceaux AAC protégés dans ma bibliothèque, qui sont maintenant en iTunes Plus sur le Store.
> 
> Bizarre tout ça



Je suis dans le même cas. J'ai fait deux premières mises-à-jour, il me reste encore quelques albums sous DRM, et le lien n'apparait plus. 
A supposer que le lien réapparaitra quand les album sans DRM seront disponibles...

Edit: Je n'ai pas vérifié s'ils étaient disponibles en iTunes Plus. Si c'est le cas, effectivement c'est bizarre...


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> EDIT : Je viens de reflechir. Que se passe t-il si on supprime temporerement de la bibliotheque (pas du DD) les morceaux que l'on ne souhaite pas deplomber.
> Je vais essayer cela ce soir



Je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que ce soit. C'est l'historique des achats qui est pris en compte pour te proposer les mises à jour. 
En effet, même en me connectant à l'iTunes Store depuis mon vieux powerbook ou depuis le PC du bureau (qui n'ont pas de musique sur leurs disques durs), j'ai la même proposition de mise à jour de 635 morceaux (et oui, bizarrement ce matin il y en a un de MOINS qu'hier... mais le prix LUI a augmenté de 0,60 Euro)


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2009)

J'avais essayé de réutiliser le lien qu'Apple m'avait envoyé par e-mail. Mais à part ouvrir iTunes et me demander mon mot de passe de compte pour ouvrir ma session, ça n'aboutit à rien.


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas. J'ai fait deux premières mises-à-jour, il me reste encore quelques albums sous DRM, et le lien n'apparait plus.
> A supposer que le lien réapparaitra quand les album sans DRM seront disponibles...
> 
> Edit: Je n'ai pas vérifié s'ils étaient disponibles en iTunes Plus. Si c'est le cas, effectivement c'est bizarre...



Peut-être qu'ils n'ouvrent pas la possibilité de mise à jour à tout le monde en même temps pour éviter de faire sauter leurs serveurs (et leur compte en banque simultanément...) :rose:


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2009)

Oui, cela me semble plausible.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2009)

187 morceaux : 33,88.






Sûrement que je vais payer 33 euros pour débrider mes morceaux. Ils rêvent.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2009)

Pour ceux qui ont mis à jour leur bibliothèque (y en a? ), les compteurs sont-ils conservés?...


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont mis à jour leur bibliothèque (y en a? ), les compteurs sont-ils conservés?...



Je n'ai pas encore mis à jour les 638 titres qui me sont proposés aujourd'hui (je ferai ça quand j'aurai un peu de temps devant moi parce que 638 fois 7 Mo en moyenne, ça fait un beau download de près de 5 Go...), mais j'ai déjà mis à jour en iTunes plus 400 morceaux au fil du temps (diable... je viens de faire une liste intelligente pour faire le compte, je ne m'étais même pas aperçu que j'en avais déjà acheté autant!)

donc pour te répondre

OUI, le morceaux remplace l'ancien, mais tout est conservé (le compteur de lecture, les étoiles, les modifs apportée dans les tag ID3, comme le choix de tri, ou la pochette si on en a changé, ou n'importe quelle modif aportée manuellement)


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2009)

Bon, ça a un peu évolué par rapport au problème évoqué précédemment. Je n'ai toujours pas le lien, mais en cliquant sur iTunes Plus j'ai ça:

Voir la pièce jointe 19726


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Janvier 2009)

Et est-ce cette opération de mise à jour prend également en compte les pistes obtenues gratuitement (Single gratuit de la semaine ou les titres de l'opération iTunes 12 jours de cadeaux) ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Et est-ce cette opération de mise à jour prend également en compte les pistes obtenues gratuitement (Single gratuit de la semaine ou les titres de l'opération iTunes 12 jours de cadeaux) ?



A priori oui, car ces titres sont réputés avoir été achetés pour 0 Euros (on reçoit une facture pour ces titres gratuits et ils figurent dans l'historique d'achat)

Donc on doit pouvoir acheter leur mise à jour (à 0,30 Euro pièce donc)


----------



## rizoto (10 Janvier 2009)

Plus j'y reflechis, plus je trouve cela aberrant...

On ne me même plus jeter des albums....


----------



## Delgesu (10 Janvier 2009)

Comme je suis très intelligent, je vous donne mon avis .

Déjà, Apple me demande 60,81  si je veux "mettre à niveau ma bibliothèque musicale" . 
Mais au fait , pourquoi vouloir des morceaux sans DRM ? Je n'ai jamais eu le besoin de copier la musique . J'écoute toujours la musique achetée sur l'iTunes Store sur mon iPod ou sur l'ordinateur . Occasionnellement sur chaîne stéréo. Pour la musique classique, seulement du CD . Et je peux toujours graver un CD audio de la musique achetée (3 fois ! Je n'ai jamais copier 2 fois un CD de ma vie ....   )

Ma démarche d'acheter de la musique sur internet va-t-elle changer dorénavant ? Probablement . J'ai toujours soutenu l'idée de payer la musique que j'écoutais . Il m'est même arriver plusieurs fois de télécharger "illégalement"  (bouh !) des albums pour voir si ça me plaisait, et ensuite de les acheter sur l'iTunes Store ! Pour vous dire ...  Cependant , j'ai eu récemment une discussion avec quelqu'un et je suis un peu en train de changer d'avis . Certaines chansons sont rentrées dans le patrimoine de l'humanité (oeuvres de Léo Ferré par exemple) et payer pour pouvoir les écouter librement ne me semble pas des plus légitimes , surtout que finalement l'auteur-interprète en question n'est plus là pour encaisser les bénéfices . Ce n'est que Apple qui y gagne . En outre , même en ce qui concerne les artistes vivants , ceux-ci ne touchent qu'une part misérable sur l'achat d'un album  _(si quelqu'un peut  confirmer le pourcentage ? )_

Alors oui je continuerai à acheter de la musique sur l'iTunes Store , mais moins systématiquement qu'auparavant . Et pour la _mise à niveau_ , Apple peut se la carrer là où vous pensez .


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Comme je suis très intelligent, je vous donne mon avis .



Heu... Je ne plussoie pas que tu présentes les choses comme cela, parce que ça pourrait insinuer que tous ceux qui font cette mise à niveau sont des abrutis. :rateau:
Même si, sur le fond, ce n'est probablement pas ce que tu as voulu dire. 

La plus grosse bêtise que j'ai faite, et j'ai réitéré à plusieurs reprises (heureusement pas trop souvent), c'est d'acheter de la musique "DRMisée" sur l'iTMS. 
Cela m'énerve prodigieusement (même si c'est en partie psychologique) de ne pas disposer de ma musique comme je l'entends, de devoir demander à Apple quand je dois la transférer, de ne pas l'installer sur autant de Mac ou de balladeurs que je veux, alors que je l'ai achetée le plus légalement possible. 
Ces derniers temps, j'avais arrêté cette mascarade, privilégiant l'achat sur CD. Cette mise-à-niveau me permet de réparer mes erreurs, même si ça me laisse un arrière gout de "racket".
Et je ne peux que me réjouir de l'abandon de cette protection, qui n'était de toute façon d'aucun effet sur le phénomène de piratage. 




Delgesu a dit:


> ...  Cependant , j'ai eu récemment une discussion avec quelqu'un et je suis un peu en train de changer d'avis . Certaines chansons sont rentrées dans le patrimoine de l'humanité (oeuvres de Léo Ferré par exemple) et payer pour pouvoir les écouter librement ne me semble pas des plus légitimes , surtout que finalement l'auteur-interprète en question n'est plus là pour encaisser les bénéfices .



Sottises. Les droits perdurent bien après la mort de l'auteur (il me semble 70 ans, voire plus), et ce sont ses ayant-droits qui touchent le pactole.


----------



## r e m y (11 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> ..., mais j'ai déjà mis à jour en iTunes plus 400 morceaux au fil du temps (diable... je viens de faire une liste intelligente pour faire le compte, je ne m'étais même pas aperçu que j'en avais déjà acheté autant!)
> ...



Erreur mon cher... ce que donne cette liste intelligente (Type EST Fichier audio AAc Acheté), c'est la totalité des titres achetés sans DRM (et pas uniquement ceux qui avaient d'abord été acheté avec DRM puis réacheté en version sans DRM). OUF!


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben la réponse est tombée.... Pas de tarif dégressif pour mettre à jour sa bibliothèque:

"Bonjour Monsieur Leroy,

Merci d'avoir contacté l'iTunes Store, je suis heureuse de traiter votre demande.

J'ai effectué quelques recherches dans notre base de donnée concernant la mise à jour de vos chansons vers iTunes + et je vous confirme que nous ne proposons pas de tarifs dégressifs de mise à jour en fonction du nombre de titres achetés en version DRM et devant être mis à jour vers iTunes +.

Pour information sachez que vous pouvez mettre toute la musique à niveau en une seule fois en utilisant le bouton Acheter. Cela remplace toute la musique achetée précédemment sur iTunes avec des versions iTunes Plus disponibles pour la même musique. Cependant vous ne pouvez pas choisir quelles chansons, vidéos musicales ou quels albums mettre à niveau individuellement."
Je vous souhaite une très bonne journée.

Merci de nous avoir contacté. Vous devriez recevoir un sondage de satisfaction par email, Vos commentaires seront grandement appréciés.

Cordialement,

&#63743; Florence 
iTunes Customer Support
Apple Operations Europe
Directors: Cathy Kearney (Ireland), Gary Wipfler, Peter Oppenheimer and Timothy Cook (USA)"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement je m'en suis bien tiré, je n'ai eu que 18 euros à débourser. Par contre, impossible de retrouver la rubrique itunes plus après pour vérifier si de nouveaux morceaux étaient disponibles, où trouver ce fichu bouton ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2009)

Le bouton n'apparaît QUE si tu as des morceaux a mettre a jour.

Sinon, Rémy, je pense qu'ils vont être content du questionnaire que tu va recevoir


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

questionnaire? lequel?

Bon quoi qu'il en soit, après avoir consulté mon banquier, j'ai lancé la mise à jour (c'est chiant ces DRM.... donc tant pis pour le coût j'achète la version sans verrous)

Le download est parti. A noter qu'iTunes charge les nouvelles versions par paquets de 250. Je suis en train de terminer le premier paquet. Je suppose qu'ensuite il va falloir que je resélectionne dans le menu Store "rechercher les mises à jour disponibles" pour avoir le paquet de 250 titres suivant.

[Edité] Premier paquet de 250 titres chargé.... 1h30 de téléchargement!
je lance le deuxième paquet.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2009)

Une autre question se pose: cette option de mettre sa bibliothèque à jour va-t-elle persister? La question n'est pas si bête: je vois bien Apple retirer cette possibilité dans quelque temps, quelques mois. Au risque pour les utilisateurs de se retrouver b****...


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une autre question se pose: cette option de mettre sa bibliothèque à jour va-t-elle persister? La question n'est pas si bête: je vois bien Apple retirer cette possibilité dans quelque temps, quelques mois. Au risque pour les utilisateurs de se retrouver b****...



Je n'en sais rien, mais je me suis posé la même question. 

Ce que je crains, c'est à plus ou moins court terme une révision de la tarification (et plus probablement à la hausse qu'à la baisse) puis la disparition de cette possibilité de mise à niveau.

Perso, j'ai préféré ne pas prendre de risque (et de toute façon, comme je l'ai dit, moins j'ai de DRM et mieux je me porte).


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

Connaissant Apple... TOUT est possible!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2009)

Purée, ça me fait mal au sac (140 francs suisses, environ 93 euros). Quelqu'un a un peu de vaseline en rab'?


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Purée, ça me fait mal au sac (140 francs suisses, environ 93 euros). Quelqu'un a un peu de vaseline en rab'?



Désolé... j'ai déjà tout utilisé (en fait j'en garde un peu, parce qu'une fois ces 638 titres ré-achetés, il me restera plus de 450 titres ayant toujours ces put... de DRM) 


Tiens et si Apple décidait d'ici quelques mois de passer ses titres en iTunes SUPER PLUS encodés en 512 kbps????


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Purée, ça me fait mal au sac (140 francs suisses, environ 93 euros). Quelqu'un a un peu de vaseline en rab'?



Regarde sur l'Applestore, ils doivent en vendre.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Désolé... j'ai déjà tout utilisé (en fait j'en garde un peu, parce qu'une fois ces 638 titres ré-achetés, il me restera plus de 450 titres ayant toujours ces put... de DRM)



Comment ça se fait?



divoli a dit:


> Regarde sur l'Applestore, ils doivent en vendre.



Y en a plus: les switchers se sont rués dessus.


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Regarde sur l'Applestore, ils doivent en vendre.



tout à fait.... moi j'ai pris le gros tube à 155,80 Euros


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2009)

Les albums ne sont pas encore tous disponibles sans DRM. Moi également, il m'en reste quelques-uns...


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Comment ça se fait?
> 
> ...


Parce que la suppression des DRM a été annoncée comme progressive et ne sera totale que d'ici quelques semaines (je ne sais plus ce qu'ils ont annoncé comme date de fin de transition).

Ca me laisse le temps de cicatriser 

De plus Apple a annoncé avoir réussi à trouver un accord avec les Majors et quand je regarde les titres qui me restent avec DRM, les maisons de disques sont (par exemple):

Rough TRade
AWAL
Island Records
harmonia mundi
Arista
Hanibal/RykoDisk
Concord Music Group
V2 Music
...

bref que des petits labels semble-t-il.

pas sûr que les DRM ne restent pas sur ces titres.


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

Ca y est mise à jour effectuée (enfin presque... parce que j'ai déjà l'annonce d'un nouveau titre disponible!)

Nouveau souci.... j'ai voulu synchroniser mon iPOD Touch pour y transférer les mises à jour; PAS POSSIBLE! Je n'ai pas assez de place! (ben oui, c'est vrai que les titres font maintenant 7 ou 8 Mo pièces contre 4 ou 5 auparavant)

Euh, je fais du tri? Ou j'achète un iPOD Touch de 32Go pour remplacer mon 16 Go??? :hein:


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2009)

C'est clair que la bibliothèque peut prendre un certain embonpoint, je l'avais constaté... 

Rachat de morceaux, rachat d'un iPod... C'est la fête du slip, pour Apple.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2009)

Je n'avais que deux album en DRM et un seul possible à mettre à jour = 3

Le reste c'est de l'iTunes Plus ou du fait maison. 

Il faut dire que la fin des DRM semblait se rapprocher de plus en plus et j'ai préféré éviter ce genre d'achats depuis que j'ai un compte iTunes (septembre). :king:

J'apprécie la façon dont Apple remercie ses plus vieux clients, ceux qui ont fait le succès de sa plate-forme. Une bien belle leçon commerciale et financière. Revendre les mêmes choses au mêmes gens en pleine crise, et d'un coup, pour être sûr de ramasser le maximum de cash. 

Condoléances à vos comptes en banque.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2009)

Alors tapez moi si ça a déjà été abordé, mais cette mise à jour est bien facultative, non? L'inverse me paraît impensable de toutes façons. 
Par contre, la mise à jour inclut aussi le passage à 256 kbps c'est ça?


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

oui tu as tout compris... facultatif et passage à 256 kbps


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Alors tapez moi si ça a déjà été abordé, mais cette mise à jour est bien facultative, non? L'inverse me paraît impensable de toutes façons.
> Par contre, la mise à jour inclut aussi le passage à 256 kbps c'est ça?



Oui et oui. 


Edit: grillé par r e m y.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Alors tapez moi si ça a déjà été abordé, mais cette mise à jour est bien facultative, non? L'inverse me paraît impensable de toutes façons.
> Par contre, la mise à jour inclut aussi le passage à 256 kbps c'est ça?



Oui en effet, pour l'instant. Mais je la voir venir gros comme une maison... Apple n'étant pas à une mesquinerie près.



WebOliver a dit:


> Une autre question se pose: cette option de mettre sa bibliothèque à jour va-t-elle persister? La question n'est pas si bête: je vois bien Apple retirer cette possibilité dans quelque temps, quelques mois. Au risque pour les utilisateurs de se retrouver b****...





divoli a dit:


> Ce que je crains, c'est à plus ou moins court terme une révision de la tarification (et plus probablement à la hausse qu'à la baisse) puis la disparition de cette possibilité de mise à niveau.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2009)

zêtes sympas quand même. :love:

Bon, perso, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt mais chacun fait en fonction de ses besoins/moyens...pensez à tous les morceaux que vous pouvez acheter sans DRM grâce à l'argent que vous aurez économisé avec itunes plus...


----------



## Delgesu (12 Janvier 2009)

Moi ya un truc qui m'échappe . Si ce n'est simplement pour se faire un max de blé, pourquoi Apple fait payer cette "mise à niveau" pour virer les DRM des morceaux ? Puisque les morceaux ne devraient pas , théoriquement , voir leurs prix s'envoler , pourquoi cette mise à niveau n'est-elle pas gratuite ??   Ce coût a-t-il été imposé par les compagnies de "disques" à Apple ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Moi ya un truc qui m'échappe . Si ce n'est simplement pour se faire un max de blé



Ben non, t'as tout compris.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Moi ya un truc qui m'échappe . Si ce n'est simplement pour se faire un max de blé, pourquoi Apple fait payer cette "mise à niveau" pour virer les DRM des morceaux ? Puisque les morceaux ne devraient pas , théoriquement , voir leurs prix s'envoler , pourquoi cette mise à niveau n'est-elle pas gratuite ??   Ce coût a-t-il été imposé par les compagnies de "disques" à Apple ? :mouais:



Tadam! : toute marchandise a un coût. 

Tu as accepté d'acheter des morceaux drmisés de qualité dégradée à 0.99 cts. Apple te propose une alternative 1. libre de contraintes 2.de meilleure qualité pour 30% plus cher. C'est donc théoriquement un autre produit (manque juste la vaseline - probablement en vente 30% plus chère également qq part sur l'apple store :love: )


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tadam! : toute marchandise a un coût.
> 
> Tu as accepté d'acheter des morceaux drmisés de qualité dégradée à 0.99 cts. Apple te propose une alternative 1. libre de contraintes 2.de meilleure qualité pour 30% plus cher. C'est donc théoriquement un autre produit (manque juste la vaseline - probablement en vente 30% plus chère également qq part sur l'apple store :love: )



Oui, c'est comme si lorsqu'Apple sort un nouveau MacBook Pro au même prix que l'ancien modèle, il proposait aux possesseurs de l'ancien modèle d'échanger leur vieux MacBook Pro pour le tout nouveau pour 30% du prix du nouveau.

Je suis sûr qu'on trouverait cette offre génialissime!

C'est exactement ce qu'on nous propose avec ces titres sans DRM.


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui, c'est comme si lorsqu'Apple sort un nouveau MacBook Pro au même prix que l'ancien modèle, il proposait aux possesseurs de l'ancien modèle d'échanger leur vieux MacBook Pro pour le tout nouveau pour 30% du prix du nouveau.
> 
> Je suis sûr qu'on trouverait cette offre génialissime!
> 
> C'est exactement ce qu'on nous propose avec ces titres sans DRM.



Ouais, sauf que grosso merdo, ton morceau, c'est le même, que les DRM, tu les fais sauter _si nécessaire_ (oops, c'est pas bien) et que la qualité de 256 par rapport à 128, pour bien des usages, c'est proche de l'infiniment infinitesimal comme différence 

Non, l'analogie, c'est qu'apple te facture 30% du prix de départ de ton portable ta carte airport   à mettre dans ton _ancien_ portable (incompatible, bien sûr)

Vaseline, vaseliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnne :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2009)

Il y a une solution moins onéreuse pour faire sauter les verrous : remplacer les versions avec DRM par des versions issus de CD gravés et réimportés en AAC. Non ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y a une solution moins onéreuse pour faire sauter les verrous : remplacer les versions avec DRM par des versions issus de CD gravés et réimportés en AAC. Non ?



Les CD vierges, tu les paies aussi... A choisir, entre acheter des dizaines de CD pour simplement effectuer le transfert et à la conversion, et ensuite les jeter, je préfère l'autre solution.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les CD vierges, tu les paies aussi... A choisir, entre acheter des dizaines de CD pour simplement effectuer le transfert et à la conversion, et ensuite les jeter, je préfère l'autre solution.


Sauf que moi, les albums achetés, je les ai systématiquement gravés sur CD pour pouvoir les écouter sur ma chaîne hi-fi.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2009)

C'est pas un peu contradictoire? Acheter en ligne de la musique dématérialisée... pour ensuite graver les morceaux sur un support physique en vue de l'écoute?

Ah ben ça y est...


WebOliver a dit:


> Purée, ça me fait mal au sac (140 francs suisses, environ 93 euros). Quelqu'un a un peu de vaseline en rab'?


C'est passé à 177 francs suisses (120 euros environ).


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tadam! : toute marchandise a un coût.



Notamment la bande passante nécessaire au transfert de ces nouveaux morceaux bien plus lourd en plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est pas un peu contradictoire? Acheter en ligne de la musique dématérialisée... pour ensuite graver les morceaux sur un support physique en vue de l'écoute?


Pas vraiment. Surtout quand tu n'as d'autres moyens d'écouter ta musique achetée ailleurs que sur ton Mac qu'une chaîne hi-fi (ce que était mon cas jusqu'à il y a quelques semaines quand j'ai acheté mon iPod Touch). Mais si tu te contentes de graver le CD et que tu te passes de jaquettes, ça reste financièrement intéressant.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2009)

Bah, si je n'avais la possibilité d'écouter de la musique uniquement sur une chaîne hi-fi*, j'achèterais mes albums dans des magasins en dur. C'est un peu plus cher, mais je m'ennuierais moins à les transférer pour les écouter. Tu fais ça juste parce que c'est Apple qui vend, avoue-le.  

* et encore, tu achètes une Airport Express, et tu branches tes haut-parleurs dessus. Pour ma part je n'ai plus de chaîne hi-fi depuis un bail. C'est mon Mac qui remplit cette tâche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, si je n'avais la possibilité d'écouter de la musique uniquement sur une chaîne hi-fi*, j'achèterais mes albums dans des magasins en dur. C'est un peu plus cher, mais je m'ennuierais moins à les transférer pour les écouter. Tu fais ça juste parce que c'est Apple qui vend, avoue-le.
> 
> * et encore, tu achètes une Airport Express, et tu branches tes haut-parleurs dessus. Pour ma part je n'ai plus de chaîne hi-fi depuis un bail. C'est mon Mac qui remplit cette tâche.


Non. Parce que ça coûte moins cher et que ça va plus vite que d'acheter le CD chez marchand en dur.


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2009)

Ben on en est au stockage "encyclopédique", maintenant. J'en connais qui stockent 3-4000 morceaux sur leur iPod (et je ne parle d'ados boutonneux qui accumulent de la musique d'origine douteuse, mais d'adultes éclairés).

4000 morceaux sur un iPod, c'est commode. Mais en "équivalents CD", cela fait environ 400 CD. J'espère que vous avez un grand garage...


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ouais, sauf que grosso merdo, ton morceau, c'est le même, que les DRM, tu les fais sauter _si nécessaire_ (oops, c'est pas bien) et que la qualité de 256 par rapport à 128, pour bien des usages, c'est proche de l'infiniment infinitesimal comme différence
> 
> Non, l'analogie, c'est qu'apple te facture 30% du prix de départ de ton portable ta carte airport   à mettre dans ton _ancien_ portable (incompatible, bien sûr)
> 
> Vaseline, vaseliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnne :love:



De la même façon on pourrait dire que le nouveau MacBook ou l'ancien c'est la même chose également, à la différence d'un CPU de fréquence plus élevée et d'une carte graphique réputée plus puissante (mais dont à l'usage tu ne vois aucune différence sensible).

Là où on à l'impression de se faire b... avec iTUNES Plus, c'est que la diférence de qualité entre un morceaux encodé en 256 kbps et un autre en 128 même après réencodage (pour faire s... les DRM) n'est pas très évidente.


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sauf que moi, les albums achetés, je les ai systématiquement gravés sur CD pour pouvoir les écouter sur ma chaîne hi-fi.



Oui mais maintenant si tu les réencodes en aac (même en 256 kbps) tu perds en qualité par rapport à l'original acheté (au mieux en réencodant en lossless tu retrouves la qualité de l'original que tu as acheté en 128 kbps...)

Donc la question est de savoir si obtenir les titres achetés une première fois en 128 kbps en version 256 kbps (et accessoirement débarassés des DRM), vaut les 0,30 cents demandés.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc la question est de savoir si obtenir les titres achetés une première fois en 128 kbps en version 256 kbps (et accessoirement débarassés des DRM), vaut les 0,30 cents demandés.



Ce qui est d'abord et avant tout mis en avant (du moins il me semble), c'est la suppression des DRM. 
Pour le reste et comme le dit Yvos, le passage de 128 à 256 kps ne se ressentira guère (ou pas du tout) par une amélioration de la qualité dans la grande majorité des utilisations. D'ailleurs s'il n'y avait que ça comme changement, cela m'étonnerait que beaucoup auraient effectué cette mise à niveau.

Qu'il faille payer, on peut toujours argumenter. Mais à ce prix, je n'irais pas jusqu'à parler de racket (Apple ne nous force pas), mais c'est vraiment l'occasion pour Apple de se faire un max de blé, et en particulier sur ses plus gros clients.

C'est essentiellement ce que j'aurais retenu de cette récente keynote; un énorme entubage.


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

Purée... vous êtes dur avec moi!

Ca fait 24 heures que je cherche à me persuader que le tube de vaseline à 155,80 Euro était une bonne affaire, et vous me cassez tous mes auto-arguments!


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui est d'abord et avant tout mis en avant (du moins il me semble), c'est la suppression des DRM. .....



C'est autant la suppression des DRM que le passage à 256 kbps


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2009)

A vrai dire, ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans le déverrouillage des mes morceaux, c'est la possibilité de pouvoir les utiliser ensuite comme illustrations sonores dans GarageBand, chose qui n'est pas possible à l'heure actuelle sauf à réimporter le morceau depuis un CD gravé (mais ça fait des doublons et c'est pas pratique à gérer).


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> A vrai dire, ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans le déverrouillage des mes morceaux, c'est la possibilité de pouvoir les utiliser ensuite comme illustrations sonores dans GarageBand, chose qui n'est pas possible à l'heure actuelle sauf à réimporter le morceau depuis un CD gravé (mais ça fait des doublons et c'est pas pratique à gérer).



C'était possible dans iMovie non? Du moins jusqu'à la version 6, sauf erreur.


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'était possible dans iMovie non? Du moins jusqu'à la version 6, sauf erreur.



Oui et non.... c'est possible, mais la video obtenue conserve les DRM et la piste sonore n'est donc audible que sur un ordinateur autorisé (parmi les 5 que l'on peut autoriser simultanément)

Et si on passe la video ainsi crée par iMovie sur iDVD, on perd cette piste audio.

Bon quoi qu'il ens oit, je ne traite ici que de l'aspect "technique" des choses.

Légalement, une musique reste soumise à droits d'auteur, qu'elle soit avec ou SANS DRM. Donc attention à ce qui est fait ensuite de ces illustrations sonores!


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2009)

Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que des journalistes de médiats traditionnel ne se soit pas empressé pour critiquer ce racket. Étrange non? 

Soit aucun journaliste n'est assez couillon pour acheter sa musique sur iTunes et donc ils ne sont pas au courant, soit ils sont ébahis par la fin des DRM que le reste c'est peanuts.


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

Ils n'ont pas non plus communiqué sur la fin des DRM (du moins sur l'accord obtenu avec les principaux majors! parce que il y avait déjà des maisons de disques qui avaient supprimé les DRM depuis pas mal de temps et il me semble qu'à l'époque la Presse généraliste en avait parlé, et d'autre part, il reste des maisons de disques qui semblent maintenir leur DRM)

En cherchant sur un quotidien généraliste comme LIbé, on trouve des article datant de début 2007... mais rien depuis l'annonce de la MacWorld


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que des journalistes de médiats traditionnel ne se soit pas empressé pour critiquer ce racket. Étrange non?



Ah bon? J'ai tout de même lu quelques articles ou entendus quelques émissions radio (RSR notamment) qui soulignaient ce... petit détail.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est autant la suppression des DRM que le passage à 256 kbps



La fait de passer dans un "format de qualité exceptionnelle" et surtout un argument, ou plutôt un prétexte, pour mieux faire passer la pilule. 

Dans l'esprit de l'utilisateur (je ne veux pas généraliser mais je ne pense pas me tromper), la suppression des DRM prime sur le reste. Seulement, si Apple avait proposé aux gens de repayer sans autre modification que la suppression des DRM, cela aurait moins bien passé.

Imposer des DRM sur l'iTMS, c'était de mon point de vue considérer que le client est un voleur potentiel. Le refaire payer (et surtout avec de tels tarifs) pour racheter ses morceaux sans DRM, c'est carrément le prendre pour un con.
Là, Apple rajoute simplement le fait du 256 kps pour (tenter de) justifier ses tarifs. De mon point de vue, cela ne les vaut pas.

L'accord entre les majors et Apple se fera sur le dos des clients; exclusivement et fortement sur leur dos.


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> ....
> L'accord entre les majors et Apple se fera sur le dos des clients; exclusivement et fortement sur leur dos.



Le dos, tu dis.... voire un peu plus bas :rose:



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah bon? J'ai tout de même lu quelques articles ou entendus quelques émissions radio (RSR notamment) qui soulignaient ce... petit détail.



Heureusement la Suisse veille sur nos intérêts!


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que des journalistes de médiats traditionnel ne se soit pas empressé pour critiquer ce racket. Étrange non?
> 
> Soit aucun journaliste n'est assez couillon pour acheter sa musique sur iTunes et donc ils ne sont pas au courant, soit ils sont ébahis par la fin des DRM que le reste c'est peanuts.




allons bon.... C'est pas un racket puisque c'est optionnel....mais n'oublions pas non plus que 9.99&#8364; +30%, ça se rapproche méchamment du prix d'un CD...voire c'est supérieur dans certains cas, puisqu'on peut trouver pas mal de CDs sortis dans le passé dans les 10 euros, voire 6 euros. Attention, je ne dis pas que c'est le cas pour tous, bien évidemment...mais avant de balancer 30% en plus, je vous engage à regarder dans les bacs à disques pour voir le degré de vaseline qu'il faut vous appliquer au niveau du...
Le préalable étant, bien entendu, de savoir si c'est VRAIMENT nécessaire (cf le débat sur l'obligation de faire sauter les protections ou pas et sur la prétendue supériorité des 256 kbps dans pas mal de cas) et personnellement, entre racker 30% en plus (j'ai de la chance, ce que j'achète semble assez largement exclu pour l'instant donc j'ai même pas le début de tentation) d'un côté et acheter, de l'autre côté, de nouveaux albums/artistes, etc, il n'y a vraiment pas photo.

Je veux bien croire que le service est différent, que le modèle économique est différent, que l'infrastructure est différente etc...mais du point de vue du consommateur, c'est peu compréhensible. Un mec qui a chopé un album avec DRM avant et qui se voit proposer de cracher au bassinet 30% pour récupérer ce qui est vendu 9.90 aux nouveaux acheteurs sans DRM a de quoi se sentir un peu agacé.  Au moins sur le principe.

Moi, je ne suis pas ébahi par le fin des DRMs...c'est juste un retour sur une pratique que j'estimais excessive.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'était possible dans iMovie non? Du moins jusqu'à la version 6, sauf erreur.





r e m y a dit:


> Oui et non.... c'est possible, mais la video obtenue conserve les DRM et la piste sonore n'est donc audible que sur un ordinateur autorisé (parmi les 5 que l'on peut autoriser simultanément)
> 
> Et si on passe la video ainsi crée par iMovie sur iDVD, on perd cette piste audio.
> 
> ...


Je n'utilise iMovie que depuis la version 7 ('08). Pour le son, j'utilise systématiquement le génialissime GarageBand. Et j'ai déjà essayé d'importer une musique d'iTunes avec DRM et ça ne marche pas.


----------



## VFred (13 Janvier 2009)

C'est en tout cas une excellente intiative pour relancer la vente de CD


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2009)

"Décembre 2009, neuvième révision d'iTunes: seuls les morceaux non protégés seront lisibles par iTunes 9"


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2009)

oh bordel!


----------



## Steph-24 (13 Janvier 2009)

Mine de rien, on peut se demander jusqu'à quand Apple supportera Fairplay.
Pour les quelques années à venir, ça semble plus que probable mais jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> "Décembre 2009, neuvième révision d'iTunes: seuls les morceaux non protégés seront lisibles par iTunes 9"


Tais-toi ! Tu vas leur donner des idées !  :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2009)

Il y a quelques jours j'avais finalement effectué le passage à la version sans DRM de mes morceaux (aïe...). Malgré cela, il me reste dans ma bibliothèque, encore 238 morceaux protégés.

Le catalogue iTunes se mettra à jour petit à petit. Mais je me demande par contre si le transfert sera proposé sur des albums qui ne sont plus vendus sur le Store. J'en possède quelques-uns et qui sont désormais introuvables lorsque je clique sur la petite flèche m'amenant sur l'iTunes Store...

Enfin, entre Apple qui fait payer le transfert aux versions sans DRM, et les magasins en ligne proposant du WMA qui ferment les uns après les autres avertissant qu'à partir d'une certaine date l'écoute des morceaux achetés sera tout bonnement impossible, je ne sais pas ce qui est préférable. Et j'en reviens à ce que j'avais dit plus haut: ce transfert payant sera peut-être proposé plus cher dans le futur, ou autre option, il ne sera plus possible...


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2009)

Avec FairPlay (à la différence des DRM Microsoft), une fois que la clé de lecture des fichiers est transférée sur le Mac, on est sûr de pouvoir lire les titres indéfiniment... mais uniquement sur CE Mac et tant que la carte-mère n'est pas changée.

Si l'iTunes Store disparaissait ou arrêtait de gérer ses DRM, on ne pourrait plus changer de Mac sans devoir d'bord supprimer soi-même les DRM via la gravure (physique ou virtuelle) d'un CDAudio et réimportation.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> e catalogue iTunes se mettra à jour petit à petit. Mais je me demande par contre si le transfert sera proposé sur des albums qui ne sont plus vendus sur le Store. J'en possède quelques-uns et qui sont désormais introuvables lorsque je clique sur la petite flèche m'amenant sur l'iTunes Store....



J'ai ce soucis également et j'ai contacté Apple a ce sujet. Leur réponse était qu'en gros, ils ne pouvaient rien faire.

Le pire, c'est que pour ma part, un album en particulier est bien encore dispo, mais en version remasteriser et la mienne ne l'étais pas. C'est le même album et tout, mais la mise à jour ne m'est pas proposé. ARGHHH 

Il me restes aujourd'hui plus de 1600 morceaux avec DRM, je pense qu'il resteront comme ça a mon avis. Dommage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il y a quelques jours j'avais finalement effectué le passage à la version sans DRM de mes morceaux (aïe...). Malgré cela, il me reste dans ma bibliothèque, encore 238 morceaux protégés.
> 
> Le catalogue iTunes se mettra à jour petit à petit. Mais je me demande par contre si le transfert sera proposé sur des albums qui ne sont plus vendus sur le Store. J'en possède quelques-uns et qui sont désormais introuvables lorsque je clique sur la petite flèche m'amenant sur l'iTunes Store...
> 
> Enfin, entre Apple qui fait payer le transfert aux versions sans DRM, et les magasins en ligne proposant du WMA qui ferment les uns après les autres avertissant qu'à partir d'une certaine date l'écoute des morceaux achetés sera tout bonnement impossible, je ne sais pas ce qui est préférable. Et j'en reviens à ce que j'avais dit plus haut: ce transfert payant sera peut-être proposé plus cher dans le futur, ou autre option, il ne sera plus possible...


Je suis aussi finalement passé à la version sans DRM (la flemme de bidouiller : je sais, c'est très con :rose. Donc 33,88 &#8364; le tube de vaseline.

Là, j'ai voulu regarder s'il m'en proposait d'autres mais l'accès à l'iTunes Store est soi-disant impossible (peut-être saturé) alors que je viens de récupérer sans problème 2 applis pour mon iPod Touch. Va comprendre, Charles.


----------



## john_steed (26 Janvier 2009)

cela fait bientôt 2-3 jours, que laccès au itunesplus est bloqué (saturé) et ce quelque soit lheure !
Les serveurs phobos sont-ils à la ramasse ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2009)

john_steed a dit:


> cela fait bientôt 2-3 jours, que l&#8217;accès au itunesplus est bloqué (saturé) et ce quelque soit l&#8217;heure !
> Les serveurs &#8221;phobos&#8221; sont-ils à la ramasse ?


Il doit y avoir du monde à aller voir combien leur coûte la transformation.

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## john_steed (26 Janvier 2009)

la situation n&#8217;a toujours pas évolué... : la mise à niveau vers iTunes plus est toujours saturée...
Que cela soit à 2 heures du mat , en plein milieu de l&#8217;aprèm ou le matin, c&#8217;est la même chose.
Je pense que le &#8221;centre&#8221; de traitement des requêtes est mondial ou européen pour bloquer autant parce que l&#8217;on ne me dira pas qu&#8217;à 2 ou 3 heures du mat (et oui, je suis insomniaque ;-)) il y a en france des centaines de milliers de personnes qui consultent iTunes...
Et vous de votre côté y accédez-vous ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2009)

Toujours bloqué....

Un sabotage de Pascal Nègre sans aucun doute! La fin des DRM c'est pas sa tasse de thé...


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2009)

Ah bon ! Et tout le pognon qu'on lui refile avec cette mise-à-niveau, ça ne lui suffit pas ? :sleep:


----------



## parafsuo54000 (26 Janvier 2009)

Le store complet est lent. Ou alors y a que chez moi?


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2009)

parafsuo54000 a dit:


> Le store complet est lent. Ou alors y a que chez moi?



nan c'est une horreur...


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2009)

Quel bordel ! On se croirait presque sur MacGe un soir de keynote !


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ah bon ! Et tout le pognon qu'on lui refile avec cette mise-à-niveau, ça ne lui suffit pas ? :sleep:


Je ne sais pas à QUI va le montant payé pour la mise à niveau.... Ne serait-ce pas uniquement Apple qui se gave?


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2009)

L'accès à iTunes PLus devrait revenir sous peu.

Je viens de recevoir cet eMail:
"Cher M. Leroy,

Je suis désolée d'apprendre que vous ayez rencontré une erreur en essayant d&#8217;utiliser l'iTunes Store.  Cette erreur a été provoquée par un problème temporaire lié à l&#8217;iTunes Store et qui devrait être maintenant résolu. Veuillez essayer à nouveau de vous connecter à l'iTunes Store et d'accéder à la page de mise à jour iTunes Plus. Toutes les fonctionnalités devraient fonctionner correctement.
"


----------



## yannick.val (28 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> L'accès à iTunes PLus devrait revenir sous peu.
> 
> Je viens de recevoir cet eMail:
> "Cher M. Leroy,
> ...



Oui bah moi, j'ai toujours la même erreur, depuis ton message tu peux y accéder ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2009)

Non toujours pareil... Je leur ai renvoyé un mail.
Seul changement chez moi, le lien "mettez à niveau..." est aujourd'hui en anglais "upgrade ..."


----------



## tonio08 (28 Janvier 2009)

c'est passé en anglais aussi chez moi


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2009)

tonio08 a dit:


> c'est passé en anglais aussi chez moi



Et en cliquant dessus tu peux y accéder? ou tu es toujours bloqué également?


----------



## tonio08 (28 Janvier 2009)

toujours bloqué


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Janvier 2009)

je suis furieux, pas tellement parce que I tunes store est bloqué, mais le fait qu'il payer à nouveau:
- je n'ai pas piraté les morceaux
- je les ai acheté ...
Donc un Pirate a des morceaux sans DRM et moi je reste avec des DRM... et si je souhaite les faire retirer je dois encore payer...

Ce genre de procédé ne fait que renforcer les pirates dans leur démarche, qui  bien qu'illégale, ne me semble plus si immorale.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2009)

Moi je suis très énervé: j'attends frénétiquement, ma carte de crédit en main, de pouvoir continuer à mettre ma bibliothèque à jour! Et je peux pas!  C'est bloqué!  Laissez-moi donner mes sous à Apple!


----------



## divoli (28 Janvier 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je suis furieux, pas tellement parce que I tunes store est bloqué, mais le fait qu'il payer à nouveau:
> - je n'ai pas piraté les morceaux
> - je les ai acheté ...
> Donc un Pirate a des morceaux sans DRM et moi je reste avec des DRM... et si je souhaite les faire retirer je dois encore payer...
> ...



Voilà, tu as tout compris, tu vas racheter à 30 % de leur valeur des albums déjà payés par le passé. Tu es un gros couillon, comme nous. 



WebOliver a dit:


> Moi je suis très énervé: j'attends frénétiquement, ma carte de crédit en main, de pouvoir continuer à mettre ma bibliothèque à jour! Et je peux pas!  C'est bloqué!  Laissez-moi donner mes sous à Apple!



Je crois qu'on tient un champion !


----------



## john_steed (28 Janvier 2009)

GROSSE NEWS !!!!

désormais les conditions générales de vente ont changées :

la mise à jour iTunes plus peut se faire à la carte


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2009)

Génial. J'en ai encore plus mal au derche.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

Héhé, j'ai bien fais d'attendre 

(Quoique, même maintenant, le passage no drm risque d'être difficile côté finance! :rateau:)


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2009)

Yessss!! ça marche!  
J'ai à nouveau accès au tube de vaseline, qui désormais est aussi proposé en version homeopathique.

Trop fort Apple! 

Le fait d'accéder à nouveau à iTunes plus m'a permis de voir qu'ils ne savent pas compter chez Apple (à part compter leur sous bien sûr...)
Le lien de la page d'accueil du Store m'indique que j'ai 22 titres à mettre à jour






Une fois arrivé sur la page iTunes Plus, je constate que ce 22 est en fait la somme de 20 titres individuels + 2 albums....






Certes ça fait 22 boutons "acheter" à cliquer....


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2009)

Idem. Un album mis à jour. 

Et effectivement les conditions  générales de ventes ont changé, il y a un choix à la carte.


Je ne sais pas comment ils comptent. Moi j'avais "1", et cela correspondait à 1 album de 14 morceaux.


----------



## Gwen (29 Janvier 2009)

Pour ma part, je suis super content. L'album de ZZ Top qui avait changé de version et donc qui n'était pas reconnu par iTunes plus vient de m'être remboursé, car iTunes n'avait pas d'autre solution que de me faire acheter de nouveau l'album au prix fort et ensuite de me rétrocéder la différence.

Très performant et sympa de leur part. Je suis donc comblé


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2009)

J'ai bien fait d'etre patient 

C'est quand même meiux d'avoir le choix


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Idem. Un album mis à jour.
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment ils comptent. Moi j'avais "1", et cela correspondait à 1 album de 14 morceaux.



J'ai fait le même constat (mon message juste avant le tien...)

Je pense qu'Apple compte combien de fois on va pouvoir cliquer le mot magique "Acheter"!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2009)

Ainsi donc dès aujourd'hui l'intégralité des albums et morceaux vendus sur l'iTunes Store devraient être débarrassés de leurs DRM?  Bizarre, dans ma bibliothèque j'ai encore 115 morceaux pour lesquels la mise à jour n'a pas été proposée.

Seuls trois m'ont été proposés ce matin. Sans compter que, comme le dit r e m y dans les réactions à la news, il est fort probable que les morceaux plus disponibles sur le Store ne se verront jamais proposer de mise à jour...


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2009)

Même constat.

Depuis le début de cette mise à niveau, finalement très peu de morceaux m'auront été proposés sans DRM. Et encore, ils sont arrivés au compte-goutte.

Même avec cette annonce récente, il me reste 141 morceaux protégés, et la mise à niveau ne me propose rien.

Je vais contacter Apple.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2009)

Et les albums dont les maisons de disques, labels ont - sans doute - refusé le retrait des DRM, ont disparu des étalages de l'iTunes Store.

J'en veux pour preuve le dernier album avec DRM que j'avais acheté il y a quelques mois. Il n'est plus proposé.


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2009)

Idem... je vais les contacter. Avec un peu de chance, on aura droit au même traitement que Gwen avec son album de ZZ Top.


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et les albums dont les maisons de disques, labels ont - sans doute - refusé le retrait des DRM, ont disparu des étalage de l'iTunes Store.
> 
> J'en veux pour preuve le dernier album avec DRM que j'avais acheté il y a quelques mois. Il n'est plus proposé.



J'avais vérifié, et certains albums (je n'ai pas tout vérifié) figurent pourtant sur l'iTMS au format iTunes Plus, alors qu'ils ne me sont pas proposés. :mouais:

D'autres sont passés en "album partiel", c'est-à-dire que ce sont bien les mêmes albums mais des morceaux ont été retirés. Là je comprends encore moins. :mouais:


Edit: Bon, en fait il faut regarder en détail album par album et essayer de comprendre ce qu'il se passe pour chacun d'entre eux.


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et les albums dont les maisons de disques, labels ont - sans doute - refusé le retrait des DRM, ont disparu des étalage de l'iTunes Store.
> 
> J'en veux pour preuve le dernier album avec DRM que j'avais acheté il y a quelques mois. Il n'est plus proposé.


 
Pas impossible.... car pour mémoire, APple avait obtenu le retrait des DRM de certains "petits" labels il y a plus d'un an.

Puis récemment, Apple annonçait en grande pompe, que les 4 majors avaient accepté de retirer les DRM, et que leurs catalogues passeraient en iTunes PLus sur le store d'ici juin (mais ça sous entendait que certains labels restaient à convaincre et que leurs titres seraient donc toujours avec DRM)

et puis aujourd'hui coup de théatre, avec 2 mois d'avance Apple annonce que TOUT le catalogue est sans DRM!

bizarre....

Ce soir je vais essayer d'analyser ce que sont mes 341 titres avec DRM....  en plus de l'envoi de leur liste à Apple.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2009)

La mise à jour se poursuit... ou le robot ne peut pas tout faire à la fois. Toujours est-il qu'un nouvel album vient de m'être proposé pour la mise à jour.


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2009)

Moi, je n&#8217;ai plus rien de proposé sans DRM. Quel que soit le store utilisé. 

Et comme tout le monde, j'ai encore plein de morceaux avec DRM.

Va falloir que je regarde ça de plus prêt et que je vérifie si ces morceaux sont encore présents sur le store ou pas.

C'est là que l'on se demande si les acheteurs légaux sont vraiment récompensés


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je vais contacter Apple.



J'ai eu la réponse de l'iTMS (je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de l'éditer tel quel).

En gros, il m'est expliqué que si des labels n'ont pas proposé de morceaux sans DRM, ces derniers (avec DRM) sont désormais purement et simplement supprimé de l'iTMS, et que de facto la mise-à-niveau n'est pas possible.

Il m'est cependant expliqué que cette situation n'est pas définitive, et que si dans les mois qui suivent les labels fournissaient les morceaux sans DRM, ils seraient proposés en mise-à-niveau.

Si ce n'est qu'il me reste:
1) quelques albums qui sont passés en format iTunes Plus (même album, morceaux indentiques), et qui ne me sont pas proposés en mise à niveau,
2) quelques albums achetés "intégralement" par le passé et qui sont passés en albums "partiels", alors que tous les morceaux proviennent du même label,
3) quelques albums qui effectivement ont disparu de l'iTMS, et pour lesquels c'est donc l'inconnu quant à une éventuelle mise-à-niveau, puisque cela dépend du bon vouloir des labels.

J'attends un réponse de la part de l'iTMS concernant les deux premiers points.


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2009)

OK donc ce que j'évoquais en réaction à la news est confirmé... espérons que ces maisons de disques qui s'accrochent encore aux DRM cèderont et que leurs titres reviendront en version iTunes PLus.


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2009)

Le souci, c'est que s&#8217;ils reviennent, ça ne sera sûrement pas reconnu comme le même album par iTunes. Donc, pas de MAJ possible.

Ce que je trouve hallucinant c'est que en numérique, contrairement aux CD physiques, il ne peut y avoir de pénurie. Sauf dans le cas cité. Je ne comprends pas la logique de certaines maisons de disque.


----------



## divoli (11 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> OK donc ce que j'évoquais en réaction à la news est confirmé... espérons que ces maisons de disques qui s'accrochent encore aux DRM cèderont et que leurs titres reviendront en version iTunes PLus.



En fait, il y a deux situations distinctes;

1) Le cas des labels qui ne veulent pas (en tout cas pour le moment) fournir des titres sans DRM. 
2) Le cas des labels qui acceptent de fournir à Apple des titres sans DRM, mais qui le font titre par titre, et non pas album par album, ce qui fait que l'on se retrouve actuellement avec des album "partiels" au format iTunes Plus, qui seront complétés au fil des prochains mois. Apparemment, les labels ne sont pas aussi rapides que l'on pourrait le croire (ou alors le travail est beaucoup trop important et demande du temps).



gwen a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que s&#8217;ils reviennent, ça ne sera sûrement pas reconnu comme le même album par iTunes. Donc, pas de MAJ possible.



J'ai déjà ce problème. Il y a dans mon cas quelques albums passés en format iTunes Plus (exactement les mêmes avec les mêmes titres) qui ne sont pas reconnus par iTunes et donc la mise à niveau ne m'est pas proposée. Je suis en train de voir avec l'assistance de l'iTMS comment faire pour les obtenir.

Bref, je trouve ce système de mise à niveau plutôt bordelique; en réalité il faut tout vérifier soi-même et traiter avec Apple, alors que normalement tout devrait être automatisé.


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2009)

Bon courage, car, ce n'est pas normal de faire cette demande, cela devrait être automatique morceau par morceau et non album par album.

Moi, j'ai réussi a faire la MAJ de l'album de ZZ TOP que j'avais. Je me voyais mal tout racheter, 45&#8364; l'album puisque c'était la complète de ZZ TOP. Il ne me le reconnaissait pas, car la nouvelle version sans DRM comportait la mention remastérisée....

Bon, Apple a été cool sur ce coup là. Mais le jeu en valait la chandelle pour moi, je ne suis pas sur que pour un morceau par ci par la je remuerais ciel et terre pour obtenir mon du.


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2009)

Je suis en train de passer en revue mes 341 titres et 13 clip-videos comportant encore des DRM.

J'ai déjà contrôlé 80 titres et sur ces 80 j'en ai trouvé  45 qui sont disponibles sur l'iTunesStore en version iTunes Plus (j'ai pris note pour chacun du lien URL) mais qui ne me sont pas proposé en "mise à niveau".

Une fois que j'aurai fait l'inventaire complet, j'enverrai cette liste au support du store.


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2009)

Bon bilan de mon inventaire...alors qu'iTunes Store ne me propose plus aucune mise à niveau iTunes Plus:

sur 340 titres restant avec DRM dans ma bibliothèque, il n'y en a que 156 que je n'aie pas trouvé en version iTunes Plus sur le store (tous les autres y sont... même titre, même artiste, même album)

sur 13 clips-video ayant encore des DRM, il n'y en a que 2 que je n'aie pas trouvé en version iTunes PLus!

(j'ai les URL pour les 184 autres titres et 11 clips-video)

Je vais voir ce que peux faire pour moi le support de l'iTunes Store....

Au passage, j'ai trouvé des titres en version DRMisées restant sur le store....
Vous pouvez aller vérifier en cliquant sur ce lien


----------



## divoli (11 Avril 2009)

Je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc qui ne me plait pas du tout, et qui est à limite de l'arnaque. 
J'avoue que jusqu'à présent je ne m'en étais pas rendu compte. 

Quand on achète un album, son prix  vaut très souvent moins cher qui si on achète un par un les titres le composant. Par exemple, un album vendu 9,99 &#8364; peut très bien inclure 13 titres à 0,99 &#8364;, ce qui incite à faire des achats par album et non pas par titre (et perso j'ai l'habitude de faire des achats par album).

Or en proposant des mises à niveau par titre  et non pas par album, l'iTMS estime les tarifs comme si l'on avait acheté à la base chaque titre séparément, ce qui ne me semble pas du tout normal. Le cout n'est plus du tout le même.

Je vais faire la remarque à l'iTMS, mais si vous pouvez me faire part de vos avis...



Edit: Il est connu que les peut supprimer les DRM en gravant les morceaux sur CD audio, puis en les réencodant en format numérique (avec une perte probable de qualité).

Si vous pouviez m'indiquer le caractère légal ou illégal de la procédure, cela n'a jamais été bien clair pour moi. Merci.


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2009)

Quand on a acheté un album complet, la mise à niveau iTunes PLus est pour l'album complet (pour 30% du prix actuel du même album), et pas titre par titre!
Un exemple ci-dessous... tu vois que l'album CatPower qui comporte 17 titre, ne m'a coûté "que" 3,60 Euros pour passer en iTunes PLus







POur la suppression des DRM en gravant un CDaudio et en le réimportant, c'est tout à fait légal et c'est même indiqué sur le site d'Apple comme solution pour utiliser les titres achetés en aac protégés sur un lecteur mp3 ne lisant pas le format aac.
Par contre on perd en qualité....


----------



## divoli (11 Avril 2009)

OK, r e m y, merci pour tes précisions, si ce n'est que certains titres m'ont été proposés en mise à niveau un par un sans tenir compte que je les avais acheté par album. Je vais voir cela avec Apple.

Par contre, en quoi le fait de faire péter les DRM par gravure n'est pas en opposition avec la loi DADVSI ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Par contre, en quoi le fait de faire péter les DRM par gravure n'est pas en opposition avec la loi DADVSI ?



Parce que la loi DAVSI confirme le droit à copie privée tout en interdisant les procédés de contournement des protections anti-copies. Or dans ce cas, tu ne contournes aucun système de protection!

La gravure d'un CDAudio à partir des titres achetés sur le store, est une possibilité offerte par Apple dans son contrat de licence de l'AppleStore (possibilité directement intégrée à iTunes). Cette gravure supprime les DRM.

La réimportation de ce CDAudio dans un autre format sans DRM est alors possible et ça aussi c'est autorisé par Apple (ils n'avaient d'ailleurs pas le choix pour montrer aux autorités de la concurrence que son système de DRM FairPlay que seuls les iPOD reconnaissent vu qu'Apple ne veut pas le licencier à d'autres contructeurs, n'est pas une entrave à la concurrence vis à vis des autres constructeurs de lecteurs mp3)


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2009)

Excelle ton lien vers l'album de Nouvelle vague avec certains titres encore sous DRM.

Au passage, je n'ai toujours pas vu de morceaux à 0.69&#8364;

Sinon, la loi est floue sur la possibilité de conversion d'un morceau avec DRM vers un CD audio. En gros, c'est illégal, mais aucun tribunal n'as jamais statué dessus et cette possibilité, me^me si elle est offerte par itunes n'en reste pas moins hors la loi.

C'est comme toujours, on a le droit de vendre des "trucs" permettant de contourner la loi, mais pas de les utiliser. Les avertisseurs de radar ne sont par exemple pas interdits à la vente, c'est leur utilisation qui est interdite.

Mais bon, dans tous les cas, il y a 0% de chance de se voir condamné pour avoir gravé ses propres morceaux achetés avec DRM


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Mais bon, dans tous les cas, il y a 0% de chance de se voir condamné pour avoir gravé ses propres morceaux achetés avec DRM



Oui, là je crois que vous vous prenez le chou pour pas grand-chose. 

Pour en revenir au problème du transfert et des albums proposés en plusieurs versions, j'ai eu le cas avec Lunatico de Gotan Project proposé alors en deux versions différentes sur le papier, mais identiques à l'écoute (seules deux chansons étaient identifiées différemment).

Le transfert m'a tout de même été proposé vers l'album que je n'avais pas acheté.


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon bilan de mon inventaire...alors qu'iTunes Store ne me propose plus aucune mise à niveau iTunes Plus:
> 
> sur 340 titres restant avec DRM dans ma bibliothèque, il n'y en a que 156 que je n'aie pas trouvé en version iTunes Plus sur le store (tous les autres y sont... même titre, même artiste, même album)
> 
> ...



Début d'explication obtenues du support de l'iTunes Store:

les titres proposés gratuitement (Single de la semaine, opération promotionelle, ...) ne se voie pas proposé de mise à niveau iTunes Plus à tarif préférentiel.

Pour certains titres qui sont mis en ligne en version iTunesPlus sur le store, il faut attendre un peu pour que les liens soient créés entre l'ancienne et la nouvelle version pour que la mise à niveau soit proposée

Enfin d'autres titres ne sont plus présents sur le store.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand on a acheté un album complet, la mise à niveau iTunes PLus est pour l'album complet (pour 30% du prix actuel du même album), et pas titre par titre!



La tarification s'affiche ce soir clairement sur mon Mac : 






Seuls 63 morceaux et 3 albums me sont proposés à la mise à jour, sur 335 et 21 protégés présents dans mon iTunes


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2009)

La mise à jour se poursuit, notamment pour des morceaux identiques, mais proposés sur des versions d'albums différentes.


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2009)

Idem... en rentrant d'une semaine de congés, je trouve 52 titres proposés en mise à niveau.


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2009)

Pareil, j'ai eu 3 maj sur le store français, 1 sur le Japonais et 5 sur le store US cette semaine. Pas de quoi transformer tout ma bibliothèque, mais c'est un début


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2009)

La mise à  jour en version iTunes PLus des titres achetés initialement avec DRM continue au compte-gouttes...
La semaine dernière 3 titres m'étaient proposés, hier 2 nouveaux titres.

Par contre j'ai vraiment l'impression que maintenant Apple travaille à la main pour les titres qui avaient été vendus avec DRM et qui maintenant existent sur le store mais dans une version légèrement différente.

En effet, les titres proposés ne sont pas les mêmes que ceux que j'avais achetés, même si c'est très proches (pas issus du même album, ou pochette légèrement différente...)

Par contre, une fois le titre acheté, iTunes applique sur la version téléchargées les tag id3 du titre qu'il vient remplacé et lui recolle l'ancien titre, l'ancienne pochette, etc...

(un inconvénient toutefois de ce "travail manuel" effectué par Apple, c'est que dans les titres proposés la semaine dernière, il y en avait un dont j'avais déjà acheté la mise à jour iTunes PLus, sauf que cette fois c'était une version légèrement différente qui m'était proposée. Comme c'est un titre qui me plait bien, pour 0,30 Euro, j'ai racheté une nouvelle fois ce titre et j'en ai donc maintenant 2 versions!)


----------



## wilzou (17 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous, j'ai voulu mettre à jour tout mes morceaux mais j'ai une erreur quand je clic sur le bouton "tout acheter":






Je peux pas faire la mise a jour a cause de cette erreur ? 
Ça vient de quoi ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui se posaient la question, on peut toujours mettre à niveau ses anciens titres iTunes en evrsion iTunes Plus:


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2009)

C'est revenu chez moi également. Ouf.


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> C'est revenu chez moi également. Ouf.




Je suis également soulagé! Je vais enfin pouvoir recommencer à dépenser des sous pour des titres que j'ai déjà acheté une fois :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2010)

Y a toujours des mises à jour chez vous? Depuis iTunes 9, je n'ai plus rien eu de proposé.


----------



## r e m y (4 Février 2010)

J'ai eu un titre de proposé la semaine dernière.... c'est vraiment du compte-goutte (alors que j'ai encore 200 titres avec DRM, dont une bonne centaine dont j'ai trouvé le lien sur l'iTunes Store vers la version sans DRM!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2010)

Je ne le retrouve plus. Où est-ce ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2010)

Plus de mise a jour pour moi non plus.


----------



## r e m y (4 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne le retrouve plus. Où est-ce ?




Ca n'apparait QUE lorsqu'il y a une mise à jour proposée (dans le cadre en haut à droite sous ton nom, là où apparait la "liste de souhait" ou "Compléter un album".... voir ma copie d'écran plus haut)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca n'apparait QUE lorsqu'il y a une mise à jour proposée (dans le cadre en haut à droite sous ton nom, là où apparait la "liste de souhait" ou "Compléter un album".... voir ma copie d'écran plus haut)



OK. Merci. 

Donc rien pour moi.

Mais il faudrait que je vérifie si j'ai encore des morceaux avec DRM.

EDIT : il me reste 2 albums et 2 titres achetés seuls.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2010)

Tiens, quatre morceaux me sont proposés en mise à jour... sauf que ce sont des morceaux déjà mis à jour il y a quelques mois. :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2010)

Et hop! une nouvelle mise à jour en version iTunes+


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, quatre morceaux me sont proposés en mise à jour... sauf que ce sont des morceaux déjà mis à jour il y a quelques mois. :mouais:



Tiens j'en profite pour signaler que le service après-vente a été prompt et efficace à réagir: j'avais fait cette mise à jour par erreur. J'ai signalé le cas à Apple, qui m'a immédiatement remboursé la somme.


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2010)

Cela fait de nombreux mois que plus rien ne m'est proposé, alors qu'il me reste quelques albums sous DRM. Je vais finir par penser que c'est cuit.


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Cela fait de nombreux mois que plus rien ne m'est proposé, alors qu'il me reste quelques albums sous DRM. Je vais finir par penser que c'est cuit.



La mise à jour vers iTunes Plus continue son petit bonhomme de chemin, à raison d'un titre mis à jour tous les 3 ou 4 mois....

Voici ce que je trouve aujourd'hui en allant sur le store


----------



## Gwen (20 Juin 2010)

Rien pour moi, et depuis longtemps. Tant pis 

Mais bon, apparemment, il ne faut pas désespérer


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2010)

Ah, tiens un morceau proposé pour une mise à jour  Ça faisait un bail que j'en avais pas eu, mise à part la mise à jour proposée par erreur il y a quelques mois.


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2010)

Et hop! 3 d'un coup ce matin....


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2010)

Europe - The final Countdown....


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Europe - The final Countdown....



oui mais...  LIVE! 


et hop, encore un titre proposé à la mise à jour ce soir!

Décidément, Apple a du réaffecter les developpeurs d'iOS4 désormais inoccupés, au ménage de ma bibliothèque...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah, tiens un morceau proposé pour une mise à jour  Ça faisait un bail que j'en avais pas eu, mise à part la mise à jour proposée par erreur il y a quelques mois.



A propos de ce morceau, _Always Love_ de Nada Surf, je viens de me rendre compte que la version mise à jour n'est pas la même que celle que j'avais acheté à l'origine. :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2010)

Oui sur ces mises à jour qui arrive au compte-goutte, j'ai remarqué la même chose.

A croire qu'ils ont embauché des petites mains pour rechercher manuellement, titre par titre des versions "proches" et les proposer en mise à jour....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2010)

Tiens une mise à jour ce matin, l'album _Londinium_ d'Archive.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2010)

J'ai la berlue ? (je préfèrerais)

ou le bouton _iTunes +_ a vraiment disparu dans iTunes 10.0.1 ?? (comme la barre Genius)


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai la berlue ? (je préfèrerais)
> 
> ou le bouton _iTunes +_ a vraiment disparu dans iTunes 10.0.1 ?? (comme la barre Genius&#8230



le bouton iTunes+? quel bouton iTunes+?

Tu veux parler du bouton iTunes+ de l'iTunes Store?
celui-là?







Il ne s'affiche QUE lorsqu'une mise à jour iTUnes+ est disponible pour un titre de ta bibliothèque. (et ce n'est pas nouveau...)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2010)

Oui, c'est bien de ce bouton-là dont je m'inquiétais : merci de m'avoir répondu. 


Il me semblait avoir deux ou trois morceaux disponibles dans celui d'iTunes 9,
que je n'ai pas retrouvés pas en version 10.
J'ai d'autant plus douté que j'ai vérifié dans mon ancien iBook, et que celui-ci me propose en version 9 une dizaine d'albums que j'attendais.

Et je viens seulement de me rendre compte que ces albums ont été achetés avec mon ancien identifiant ITMS : leur mise à jour ne me sera donc jamais proposé sur le MB Pro (doté d'un nouvel identifiant), que ce soit avec iTunes 9 ou iTunes 10.

J'ai dû me tromper pour les 2-3 morceaux :hein:
et la déception d'avoir perdu la barre Genius m'a fait déraper


----------



## Gwen (4 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi avoir changé d'identifiant ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Octobre 2010)

À l'installation du MB Pro, je crois avoir donné une nouvelle adresse mail pour l'enregistrer
(j'ai dû me dire : nouveau Mac, nouvelle adresse).

Si je me souviens bien, c'est ainsi que j'ai eu une nouvelle Apple ID,
et qu'iTunes Store a suivi le changement d'Apple ID dans le nouveau Mac.

Après, j'ai eu un gag avec les Apple Discussions, où je ne pouvais plus m'identifier sous mon ancienne Apple ID (les cookies restaient bloqués sur ma nouvelle ID) :
c'est peut-être seulement à ce moment-là que j'ai changé d'identifiant. :hein:

En tout cas, j'ai deux Mac et deux comptes iTunes Store,
et  j'ai importé la musicothèque de l'ancien Mac sur le nouveau (que j'utilise au quotidien) dès sa mise en service.



Je n'avais pas encore fait le lien entre le bouton iTunes Plus et le compte iTunes Store 
(je n'utilise plus le "vieil" iBook, que j'ai abandonné à ma famille) :
 c'est fait, deux ans après 

La bonne nouvelle, ce sont les 9 CD que je vais pouvoir mettre à jour. :love:


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2010)

la livraison au compte-gouttes continue....






Par contre, les 2 titres proposés ce matin (qui sont des versions approximativement équivalentes aux titres initialement achetés: même titre, même interprête, mais pas du tout le même album...) m'avaient déjà été proposés (et je les avais achetés) respectivement en avril et septembre 2009


----------



## Gwen (31 Octobre 2010)

Tu as de la chance. Moi, j'ai toujours des titres non changés.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2011)

J'ai toujours des titres non proposés en iTunes Plus mais a priori qui ne figurent plus sur iTunes Store.

Par contre, maintenant qu'on ait censé pouvoir retélécharger ses achats sur le Store (du moins aux USA et peut-être un jour en France...), je me demande si ça me permettra de retélécharger ces vieux titres toujours DRM-isés... mais en version sans DRM maintenant (et gratuitement???)


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2011)

Je me suis posé la même question, mais je pense que vu que ces titres ne sont souvent plus dispo sur l'iTunes Store, ce sera tes versions qui seront transférées. Par contre, je me demande ce qui va se passer des titres qui dans le future disparaîtront du store.

D'ailleurs, je trouve ça hallucinant à notre époque de voir certains morceaux disparaître alors que ce ne sont que des versions numériques et qu'une rupture de stock ne peut être évoquée.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Je me suis posé la même question, mais je pense que vu que ces titres ne sont souvent plus dispo sur l'iTunes Store, ce sera tes versions qui seront transférées. Par contre, je me demande ce qui va se passer des titres qui dans le future disparaîtront du store.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je trouve ça hallucinant à notre époque de voir certains morceaux disparaître alors que ce ne sont que des versions numériques et qu'une rupture de stock ne peut être évoquée.



Je ne suis pas surpris outre mesure, car on peut tout à fait imaginer que certaines maisons de disque ou les ayant droits de tel ou tel artiste, ou l'artiste lui-même, ne soient pas satisfaits des conditions imposées par l'iTune Store et décident de ne plus autoriser la vente de leurs disques par ce canal.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2011)

J'ai lu à quelque-part que les morceaux avec DRM d'une bibliothèque, gardaient leur protection une fois passé par la moulinette iTunes Match. Donc pas de surprises de ce côté-là, les DRM restent à moins de les passer par iTunes Plus, si c'est possible.


----------



## Caliii (24 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,

Depuis peu j'ai pris l'habitude d'acheter mes séries télévisées sur l'iTunes Store et aujourd'hui je souhaite en faire de même avec la musique. Je ne souhaite que des morceaux sans DRM (je précise que ce n'est pas pour partager illégalement mais pour des questions de compatibilité, j'utilise Google Music entre autres :/). Mais voilà, je suis incapable de différencier un fichier protégé d'un non protégé avant achat, il n'y a aucune indication sur l'iTunes Store...

Quelqu'un a une astuce pour m'aider ? :/ J'ai entendu parler de la différenciation par prix : les morceaux à 1,29&#8364; sont sans DRM et tout les autres sont avec DRM (0,69&#8364; et 0,99&#8364, est-ce vrai ?

Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2011)

Toute la musique sur le Store iTunes est sans DRM maintenant, aucune crainte de ce côté-là. Par contre, les vidéos et les livres sont eux encore avec DRM.


----------



## Caliii (24 Juin 2011)

Un énorme merci pour ton aide Gwen. 

Oui les vidéos sont toujours protégées malheureusement  ça ne me gêne pas puisque je les synchronise sur mon iPhone et iPad mais pour la musique c'est une autre histoire. 

Espérons qu'Apple arrive un jour à supprimer les DRM des vidéos.


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2011)

Aujourd'hui en lançant iTunes il m'est arrivé un truc très curieux:

A peine lancé, iTunes me demande mon mot de passe de compte iTunesStore
Prudent je ne le donne pas et j'annule
En bas je vois que j'ai 2 telechargements disponibles
Je me décide tout de même à les télécharger et je vois 2 titres que j'avais acheté pour l'un en 2005, pour l'autre en 2008 se télécharger.

D'abord, j'ai cru que c'était des titres parmis les quelques-uns que j'ai encore avec DRM et qu'iTunes ne m'avait jamais proposée en version sans DRM

Je me dis, chouette, Apple n'a rien dit mais ils offrent le passage en version sans DRM (premier effet bénéfique de l'offre iTunes Match?)

Et puis je vais vérifier les 2 fichiers téléchargés et là.... ce sont les version AVEC DRM qui ont été retéléchargées.










En plus il s'agit de 2 titres dont j'avais acheté la mise à niveau en version sans DRM (que j'ai toujours, heureusement... les 2 nouveaux fichiers n'ayant pas supprimé les versions sans DRM)
Bref je ne m'explique pas que ces 2 titres soient apparus comme étant à télécharger et surtout que ce soit les versions AVEC DRM qui aient été téléchargées


J'espère que ce n'est pas la préparation pour la France de l'option qui permet à tout moment de retelecharger ses musiques, livres et applications achetées sur le Store, et que le jour où se sera disponible, on ne va pas y retrouver tous les titres dans leur version avec DRM (qu'on a viré de notre bibliothèque le jour où on a acheté (à grand frais...) la version sans DRM.)


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> J'espère que ce n'est pas la préparation pour la France de l'option qui permet à tout moment de retelecharger ses musiques, livres et applications achetées sur le Store, et que le jour où se sera disponible, on ne va pas y retrouver tous les titres dans leur version avec DRM (qu'on a viré de notre bibliothèque le jour où on a acheté (à grand frais...) la version sans DRM.)



En lisant ton post, j'ai eu exactement la même pensée.

On attends de voir donc


----------



## Pharrel (27 Août 2011)

Mince alors, moi qui ai plein d'anciens titres drm ... Esperons qu'ils ne feront pas surface à notre insu


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2011)

En faisant du trie dans ma bibliothèque, j'ai remarqué un album complet avec toujours des DRM. Je l'ai recherché sur le store et quel ne fus pas ma surprise de le trouver alors qu'ils ne m'as jamais été proposé. Et bien, je sais pourquoi. Le titre de l'album a changé, ce n'est plus "Henry Mancini, Greatest Christmas Songs" mais simplement "Greatest Christmas Songs", la mention de l'auteur a disparu. Ce n'est donc plus le même album selon la personne que j'ai contacté chez itunes. Du coup, il ne peut être transformé en itunes +.

pourtant, le nombre de piste est identique, leur duré aussi, même la jaquette est la même. Mais une virgule a changé, donc pas de mise a jour possible. J'ai du racheté l'album, j'attend de voir si ils vont me rembourser 

Du coup, je vais faire une recherche sur toute ces chansons avec DRM que j'ai encore. Peut être qu'elle existent mais sous une autre appellation


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2011)

Moi je n'ai plus de cas de ce type...

Parmis les 102 titres avec DRM qui me restent j'ai
- soit des titres qui ne sont plus sur le store (Victoria Abril - putchero do Brasil par exemple)
- soit des titres qui ne sont plus vendus titre par titre mais uniquement en album complet (Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do)
- soit des "titre de la semaine" obtenus gratuitement et qu'Apple considère ne pas avoir à proposer pour la mise à niveau sans DRM



Par contre dans les titres proposés j'ai eu assez souvent des titres équivalents à celui que j'avais acheté mais issu d'un autre album (titre d'album et pochette différents) et c'est souvent parmis ces titres "équivalents" que se trouvent les titres qui me sont proposés plusieurs fois

Par exemple, un titre de Lou Reed, dont j'ai déjà acheté 2 fois la version sans DRM (je ne vérifie pas à chaque fois que le titre proposé n'a pas déjà été mis à jour)






Les 3 pochettes qui figurent en illustration sont dues au fait que lors de la mise à jour, iTunes conserve la pochette du titre initial avec DRM (et c'est celle qui continue à être affichée), mais aussi la pochette du titre sans DRM téléchargé


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2011)

On peut désormais retelecharger toute sa musique sur li'Tunes Store (dans Achats)

Or depuis quelque temps, iTunes PLus me propose de re-acheter (je l'avais déjà fait), la mise à jour iTunes Plus de 3 titres de Bill Deraime







Or dans la rubrique Achats, il me propose aussi de telecharger ces 3 titres de Bill Deraime






Je les ai telechargés en me disant que, peut-être, j'aurais ainsi directement la version sans DRM... et bien non! c'est la version AVEC DRM qui a été téléchargée (moi qui pensais que ces vieilles versions avec DRM avaient été supprimées des serveurs de l'iTunes Store...)


----------



## Gwen (15 Octobre 2011)

Pareil. J'ai l'intégral de ZZ Top. Mon premier achat sur iTunes en France. Lors du passage en iTunes + je les ai bien sûr rachetés. Ce fut compliqué puisque cela n'apparaît pas alors que l'album était dispo. Du coup, l'Apple Store m'a remboursé le second achat. 

Du coup, aujourd'hui, c'est toujours la version sans DRM qui apparaît dans la liste des téléchargements 

Je pense en plus qu'il me manque des musiques. Et il n'arrive pas  à me reconnaître quelles musiques je possède déjà dans la bibliothèque.

Franchement, ce n'est pas au point


----------



## Pifou (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai beau chercher dans iTunes, je n'arrive pas à trouver où est affichée la liste de mes titres "protégés" proposés sans DRM, avec le coût associé .
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2011)

C'est du grand n'importe quoi cette fonction "achats".

J'ai des albums qui ne sont pas répertoriés. J'en ai d'autres qui ne sont signalés que pour quelques titres alors que j'en ai acheté l'intégralité. 

J'ai pris le parti d'ignorer ce gadget et de continuer comme avant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h48 ----------




Pifou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai beau chercher dans iTunes, je n'arrive pas à trouver où est affichée la liste de mes titres "protégés" proposés sans DRM, avec le coût associé .
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ?
> Merci d'avance



iTunes Plus (à droite - sous "compléter mes album")


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2011)

Tiens, plus de nouvelles de toi depuis hier à 15h 20. :mouais:


La fonction Achats n'est pas si mal que ça, même en 10.6.8 :

j'ai acheté trois morceaux qui se sont révélés incomplets après téléchargement le week-end dernier (et _Signaler le problème_ ne m'a pas dépanné : répondu, mais pas dépanné  ),

alors, je suis passé par cette fonction _Achats_, après avoir viré les trois morceaux à la Corbeille.

Certes, les trois morceaux ne m'ont pas été signalés spontanément (par le bouton _Absents_) comme absents de ma Bibliothèque,

mais en passant par le bouton _Tous_ et en allant dans _Albums_ > l'album, j'ai enfin pu voir une flèche à la place de la mention _Téléchargé_, et demander à les retélécharger :love: : ça a demandé dix minutes,
et pendant le téléchargement, un clic sur le titre de l'album dans _Achats_ m'a affiché _Téléchargement_.

Bref, pas tout à fait au point, mais prometteur !


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2012)

IL m'est arrivé un truc bizarre aujourd'hui...
Depuis quelques temps il m'arrive parfois qu'en lançant iTunes il me retélécharge quelques titres déjà présents dans ma bibliothèque (un ou 2 titres de temps en temps...)

Aujourd'hui même chose, je lance iTunes et hop je vois 2 titres de Placebo (album Meds) se retélécharger et il me met à la Corbeille les 2 fichiers (datant de 2007) correspondant à ces 2 titres retéléchargés

Par acquis de conscience, je vérifie les nouveaux fichiers et.... je constate que ce sont des m4p et pas des m4a. En comparant leur taille avec la taille des anciens fichiers mis à la corbeille je vois que ces 2 fichiers arrivés aujourd'hui sont bcp plus petits!

Et oui, il m'a retélachargé les versions AVEC DRM que j'avais initialement achetées en 2006 et mis à la corbeille les versions sans DRM réachetées en 2007!

Bon, j'ai remis en place les version poubellisées, mais je vais être vigilant pour que cette plaisanterie ne se reproduise pas!

C'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un cette plaisanterie?


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2012)

C'est particulièrement inquiétant ça. Comment ça se fait qu'il te les ait téléchargés automatiquement ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2012)

Parce que iTunes était paramétré pour rechercher les telechargements disponibles







Ce qui est utile quand j'achète une saison d'une série télé par exemple, pour télécharger les épisodes au fur et à mesure de leur mise en ligne

Mais avec ce réglage, depuis quelques temps, il lui arrive de me retélécharger des titres qui sont déjà dans la bibliothèque.... sauf qu'aujourd'hui c'est les vieilles versions AVEC DRM qu'il m'a ramené!!
(je me demande quel est l'intérêt pour Apple de garder ces vieilles versions alors que les versions sans DRM sont maintenant les seules en ventes)


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2012)

C'est pour iTunes Match je pense. Il ne transforme pas les versions du coup. Un peu débile je te l'accord par contre.

Sinon, j'ai également le téléchargement automatique, il va falloir que je fasse attention. je n'ai jamais regardé 

As tu fait remonté l'info a Apple ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2012)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à iTunesMatch (je n'y ai pas souscrit), mais c'est plutôt lié au fait que maintenant on peut retélécharger ses Achats.

J'imagine que dès qu'il croit détecter que l'un de mes Achats n'est plus présent dans ma bibliothèque, il le met en téléchargement disponible et comme j'avais coché la case pour ramener automatiquement les telechargements disponibles, il lance le telechargement...


Oui je l'ai signalé... j'attends la réponse


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2012)

Je disais lié à iTunes match pour la question qui était de savoir pourquoi Apple gardait ces vielles version sur ses serveurs.


----------

